# Which Medical Colleges Best Prepare Students For USMLE



## DanBashJr (Feb 22, 2017)

Hello I am a PharmD student in the USA who is interested in completing his MBBS in Pakistan post graduation. I know my PharmD will be an excellent advantage for me as Medical student in Pakistan. However, due to the lack of perceived value of a PharmD in Pakistan I doubt this will help me much in admissions. My question is, will Medical Colleges value this advanced degree when comparing me to foreign applicants who only have a high school diploma? Also, what Medical Colleges best prepare foreign grads for the USMLE? I could potentially stay in Pakistan post graduation but would like to keep my options open. Also worth mentioning I have family in the Islamabad/Rawalpindi area and would prefer to live in that area.

Thanks


----------



## Smaaz (Sep 27, 2016)

yeah then most suitable for you will be shifa medical college, Islamabad and the best for usmle is Aga Khan medical college though it is in Karachi.


----------



## ayesha anjum (May 16, 2017)

Aoa i have expected to get above 83% aggregate...in which medical college i should apply..especially lahore..


----------



## kobefan234 (Jul 2, 2013)

no MC in Pak will prepare you for USMLE. if a MC advertises "USMLE" they are BSing


----------



## HarisKhan123 (Oct 31, 2016)

kobefan234 said:


> no MC in Pak will prepare you for USMLE. if a MC advertises "USMLE" they are BSing


How can you make such an assumption? Do you have any thing to back up this statement?
Aga Khan and Shifa are both known to have their syllabus oriented around the USMLE, thus their students do pretty well in them
By no means does that mean that you are guaranteed to do well in them, you obviously have to work hard
But your statement that ''No Medical college in Pakistan will prepare you for the USMLE'' is completely wrong.

Please, in the future, Don't make these types of statements unless you have something to back it up. I also saw your post on the Khyber medical university. Once again how can you make such an assumption? Do you study in any of these medical colleges? 
This is my FIRST warning to you to stop making these type of statements. Not only are you misguiding people, but furthermore you are also attacking and badmouthing some big organisations such as HEC which definitely aren't ''corrupt'' 

Thanks!


----------



## kobefan234 (Jul 2, 2013)

^

just giving my personal opinion . I am a Mbbs student in Kmc since 2015 and have experience with KMU, KMC, IBCC, HEC, EAD etc..

feel free to delete my post if you want. ( also regarding the HEC "corrupt" comment) , if you want I will PM you the "evidence" I have.


----------



## ayesha anjum (May 16, 2017)

Plz tell me ..which medical college is better ..shifa..CMH...FMDC


----------



## HarisKhan123 (Oct 31, 2016)

kobefan234 said:


> ^
> 
> just giving my personal opinion . I am a Mbbs student in Kmc since 2015 and have experience with KMU, KMC, IBCC, HEC, EAD etc..
> 
> feel free to delete my post if you want. ( also regarding the HEC "corrupt" comment) , if you want I will PM you the "evidence" I have.


I respect your personal opinion and I guess I understand where you are coming from regarding Khyber medical University, but to say that prestigious medical colleges such as Aga khan and Shifa are''Bsing'' about preparing you for the USMLE is a bit unfair isn't it? I mean these medical colleges are known in Pakistan and around the world to have their teaching methods based on USMLE 

Also like I said I respect your personal opinion, but that doesn't necessarily mean that its true? You could have had a bad experience, you know? I just want to make sure that people don't get misguided or anything

Hope you understand!

- - - Updated - - -



ayesha anjum said:


> Plz tell me ..which medical college is better ..shifa..CMH...FMDC


It depends where are you are living. If in Islamabad then Shifa. In my opinion Shifa is 2nd only to Aga khan. I myself am gonna apply to Shifa this year 

But if you are living in Lahore, then CMH is regarded as an amazing medical college! I'm not too sure about FMDC, so you'll have to ask someone else


----------



## ayesha anjum (May 16, 2017)

Is year k admsn ho gai ha..??shifa main.?merit kya h..??


----------



## ayesha anjum (May 16, 2017)

Last year....k merit


----------



## Osman123 (Feb 21, 2017)

yeah I've heard the same from the people who I know in medical colleges in Pakistan as there is no structured training especially for the equivlency exams but if a university has the normal syllabus and good teachers combined with a hardworking student generally means that they shouldn't have too much difficulty in passing the exams


----------



## tasawar (Apr 7, 2017)

When mbbs admission will start in pakistan


----------



## Violettaworm (Aug 15, 2016)

I've heard from a Ziauddin University student on this forum that ZU also prepares you for USMLE..


----------



## cefspan (Dec 25, 2011)

HarisKhan123 said:


> How can you make such an assumption? Do you have any thing to back up this statement?
> Aga Khan and Shifa are both known to have their syllabus oriented around the USMLE, thus their students do pretty well in them
> By no means does that mean that you are guaranteed to do well in them, you obviously have to work hard
> But your statement that ''No Medical college in Pakistan will prepare you for the USMLE'' is completely wrong.
> ...


I think the other guy is right. No medical college prepares you for USMLE in Pakistan. Except shifa or Aga Khan maybe. I have my friends in AIMC. They don't attend college and they don't care for atrendnace. Just sit all day and prepare for USMLE. That doesn't mean it's the college's policy. It's just students who study hard. Private colleges get so excited about atrendnace and all such things they end up double wasting your time. 

Sent from my H30-U10 using Tapatalk


----------



## Osman123 (Feb 21, 2017)

None of the colleges specifically train you for the USMLE or PLAB test. KobeFan is right. The only thing is some colleges have a lager almbni and student base of international students who will be doing the same tests after mbbs and can therefore provide peer support. HarisKhan please stop acting like you are the leader here and giving out warnings when the other person wasn't even saying anything wrong. 

Thanks! ✌


----------



## HarisKhan123 (Oct 31, 2016)

- - - Updated - - -



Osman123 said:


> None of the colleges specifically train you for the USMLE or PLAB test. KobeFan is right. The only thing is some colleges have a lager almbni and student base of international students who will be doing the same tests after mbbs and can therefore provide peer support. HarisKhan please stop acting like you are the leader here and giving out warnings when the other person wasn't even saying anything wrong.
> 
> Thanks! ✌


I'm not trying to be a leader here, but saying that NO medical college in Pakistan prepares you for the USMLE/PLAB then you are obviously wrong. Why do soo many students from America. Europe , Middle east apply then? Why do so many students in Pakistan do well in those exams? Obviously hard work is key but you also need guidance. Ive never said that ALL medical colleges prepare you for the USMLE/PLAB. There are some but not all, notably AKU/SHIFA. These medical colleges have Modular system in place, and their faculty members have either graduated from outside of Pakistan or from very prestigious medical colleges in Pakistan, having 20+ years in experience. They try their best in having a system within the likes of medical college in Europe, America.What more can you ask?

The other person was giving his personal opinion which I totally respect but he didn't have anything to back it up? Lets say that he was right, Why haven't these medical colleges been sued? or gotten a bad name? This website was made to help students, to guide them and I don't want anyone to be misguided or discouraged to apply to Pakistan which produces some of the best doctors in the world.

oh and Osman123, please don't tell me what to do or not to do, I'm a moderator here its my job to make sure people aren't misguided by posts made earlier. If you are gonna be here, on a site made specifically for people in or applying to Pakistan, and say stuff like that well then mate you are on the wrong site


----------



## medicalstudent (Mar 27, 2017)

cefspan said:


> I think the other guy is right. No medical college prepares you for USMLE in Pakistan. Except shifa or Aga Khan maybe. I have my friends in AIMC. They don't attend college and they don't care for atrendnace. Just sit all day and prepare for USMLE. That doesn't mean it's the college's policy. It's just students who study hard. Private colleges get so excited about atrendnace and all such things they end up double wasting your time.
> 
> Sent from my H30-U10 using Tapatalk


Shifa does not train anyone for USMLE. Their system of teaching just gives the students an advantage in the USMLE. Also not as many from Shifa go the the US as believed on this site


----------



## Osman123 (Feb 21, 2017)

Dude if you're talking about proof then where is your proof that they prepare students for the tests?? many students go from these unis and get residencies but then again students from Chandka etc do the same. Doesn't mean they are specifically prepared for it. 

Furthermore, this isn't about mis guiding its about giving your personal experience or info you have. Just because you wrote a few posts and got a badge doesn't mean you're gonna start acting like a big man telling people what to do and giving out warnings. 

Oh and for your information this site isn't just for people applying to Pakistan and you don't have a job here mate. Just saying


----------



## cefspan (Dec 25, 2011)

Osman123 said:


> Dude if you're talking about proof then where is your proof that they prepare students for the tests?? many students go from these unis and get residencies but then again students from Chandka etc do the same. Doesn't mean they are specifically prepared for it.
> 
> Furthermore, this isn't about mis guiding its about giving your personal experience or info you have. Just because you wrote a few posts and got a badge doesn't mean you're gonna start acting like a big man telling people what to do and giving out warnings.
> 
> Oh and for your information this site isn't just for people applying to Pakistan and you don't have a job here mate. Just saying


You already have quite an opinion. In which year are you? Last time I checked a guy from chandka secured residency in neuro surgery in John Hopkins back in 2001 I presume. It was a personal act. Many of the government colleges give you a leverage. Leverage as in you won't have atrendnace issues and at the end of the year you can appear for prof and pass with with a 90 day prep and study for steps rest of the year. 

Sent from my H30-U10 using Tapatalk


----------



## HarisKhan123 (Oct 31, 2016)

Osman123 said:


> Dude if you're talking about proof then where is your proof that they prepare students for the tests?? many students go from these unis and get residencies but then again students from Chandka etc do the same. Doesn't mean they are specifically prepared for it.
> 
> Furthermore, this isn't about mis guiding its about giving your personal experience or info you have. Just because you wrote a few posts and got a badge doesn't mean you're gonna start acting like a big man telling people what to do and giving out warnings.
> 
> Oh and for your information this site isn't just for people applying to Pakistan and you don't have a job here mate. Just saying


Ive said it before I'm not trying to act like a leader here, there is no need of that. And if my moderating hasn't been up to your standards then I apologise for that. Look I gave my personal view or what I think about it, now you can agree with it or disagree with it, I don't care. But I think we should stop arguing about it. You stand by your view and I with mine and arguing like this will get us no where and it will only heat up the conversation.

If I offended you in anyway I apologise. Hopefully we're still cool  and if you're still applying to DIMC I guess ill see you there if I decide on applying.
Feel free to message me if you want to talk about DIMC, SAT 2 ect


----------



## transformer (Dec 16, 2016)

Who is this Haris Khan, and how did he become a mod? Rizwan and medgrunt, DE-mod this guy. He's annoying and just outright starts attacking people. Buddy you're pissing me off. I don't want to start attacking you to show you what you do to other people, but calm down. I dont give a flying *** if you're a mod. stop rubbing it in people's faces and stop imposing your childish opinion onto others.

No Medical College prepares you for USMLE, not even AKU. HarisKhan get into a med school first then come on and comment here about stuff you have no idea on.

AKU, is a modular system and is conceptual vs memorization etc. AKU in no way prepares you for the USMLE. AKU people spend years after graduating to prepare for USMLE's. USMLE is an exam held by ECFMG. It is not held by Dow, or UHS, or PMDC that a paki medical school can prepare you for it. Paki medical schools aren't academies preparing you for USMLEs lol.


----------



## Osman123 (Feb 21, 2017)

Lmao bro I wasn't trying to be rude man. I hope I see you in DIMC too. It'll be good. I just thought I wasn't a good thing you said but anyway it doesn't matter. We cool lol dw


----------



## HarisKhan123 (Oct 31, 2016)

Osman123 said:


> Lmao bro I wasn't trying to be rude man. I hope I see you in DIMC too. It'll be good. I just thought I wasn't a good thing you said but anyway it doesn't matter. We cool lol dw


Yea now that I look at it, it wasn't the ideal thing to say, but I do apologise for that

- - - Updated - - -



transformer said:


> Who is this Haris Khan, and how did he become a mod? Rizwan and medgrunt, DE-mod this guy. He's annoying and just outright starts attacking people. Buddy you're pissing me off. I don't want to start attacking you to show you what you do to other people, but calm down. I dont give a flying *** if you're a mod. stop rubbing it in people's faces and stop imposing your childish opinion onto others.
> 
> No Medical College prepares you for USMLE, not even AKU. HarisKhan get into a med school first then come on and comment here about stuff you have no idea on.
> 
> AKU, is a modular system and is conceptual vs memorization etc. AKU in no way prepares you for the USMLE. AKU people spend years after graduating to prepare for USMLE's. USMLE is an exam held by ECFMG. It is not held by Dow, or UHS, or PMDC that a paki medical school can prepare you for it. Paki medical schools aren't academies preparing you for USMLEs lol.


lol my bad, I guess I was a bit bossy, but that definitely wasn't my intention. Once again I apologise


----------



## transformer (Dec 16, 2016)

Good. Keep it peaceful and involve yourself into constructive discussion. 
It is good there is a moderator after last years mess on this forum. I hope you can be neutral instead of bossy (as you said)..


----------



## adenosine (Oct 28, 2016)

I went through some of last years' discussions especially the one on the CMH thread and lol it got hilariously messed up. I think HarisKhan123 is doing a great job overall. Some misunderstandings do arise of course, it's natural and all normal and part of human interaction. It's great to see you all settled this before it turned ugly.


----------



## medicalstudent (Mar 27, 2017)

http://medstudentz.com/pakistan-med...edical-dental-college-one-continue-why-2.html

Check this one. It was the greatest thing I ever witnessed.


----------



## HarisKhan123 (Oct 31, 2016)

transformer said:


> Good. Keep it peaceful and involve yourself into constructive discussion.
> It is good there is a moderator after last years mess on this forum. I hope you can be neutral instead of bossy (as you said)..


Hey ill try my best, also gonna sound abit noobish but what happened last year? cause I have no clue

- - - Updated - - -



adenosine said:


> I went through some of last years' discussions especially the one on the CMH thread and lol it got hilariously messed up. I think HarisKhan123 is doing a great job overall. Some misunderstandings do arise of course, it's natural and all normal and part of human interaction. It's great to see you all settled this before it turned ugly.


Thanks a lot for the compliment  and ill try my best

- - - Updated - - -



medicalstudent said:


> http://medstudentz.com/pakistan-med...edical-dental-college-one-continue-why-2.html
> 
> Check this one. It was the greatest thing I ever witnessed.


lol that thread really did get out of hand


----------



## chronos (Sep 1, 2016)

Lmao what did I just read. Shane was one crazy piece lol.


----------

